# The Reformation Project: Training LGBT Christians & Allies to Change the Church



## JohnGill (Sep 10, 2013)

(ADMINS: I posted here, though I'm unsure if this is the best area for this thread.)


Not sure if anyone has seen this yet: The Reformation Project: Training LGBT Christians & Allies to Change the Church | Indiegogo

From the page:



> It's time to end homophobia in the church. Donate to help fund our first leadership conference for 50 LGBT and straight Christians this fall.
> 
> [h=2]*
> Our Vision: A Homophobia-Free Church*[/h] Far too many Christian churches preach a homophobic gospel, to the severe detriment of all lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people. Gay rights gain ground every year, but the underlying dynamic of significant religious opposition to them persists.
> ...



The site for this so-called Reformation Project is very disturbing as it gives the appearance of sound Christian theology (Statement of Faith) and yet it promotes the idea that unrepentant sodomites are Christians. Has anyone run into this group? I ind it perverse that they have appropriated the term "reformation" in such a way. If nothing else, then something to be on the lookout for within the church.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2013)

Several months ago, James White went through Matthew Vines' entire presentation and showed how erroneous all of this is. He has posted that refutation for free on his website, here: "Gay Christianity" Refuted!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 10, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> Several months ago, James White went through Matthew Vines' entire presentation and showed how erroneous all of this is. He has posted that refutation for free on his website, here: "Gay Christianity" Refuted!



Glad to here it's being tackled.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope and pray the project dies swiftly.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 10, 2013)

arap said:


> I hope and pray the project dies swiftly.



Considering they raised over a $100k in a short time, I think it'll be staying around.

I hope it stays a fringe group that does die out quickly, but with our country's current climate favoring sodomy, I see this group gathering momentum.


----------

